# A good detailing storage bag required.



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi folks, merry christmas.

I need to get a storage bag to keep all my products in and be able to carry around with me. At the moment they are in a very large plastic storage box but its cumbersome to carry and there is no way to keep stuff in order its just piled in there.

Im after a sort of diy tote bag or similar, not fused with the make but it needs to have pockets to keep some sort of order, similar to the dodo juice square bag. I keep cloths seperate anyway. I have the AG kit bag but it still has the AG stuff in it (gathering dust now). I know there are specific bags for this but they are steep in price in my view.

Has anyone picked a decent one up maybe from one of the diy stores or somewhere. There are lots around but none seem to have many pockets inside.

Thanks in advance people. Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Something like...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/cleanyourcar-polisher-kit-bag/prod_824.html


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

This sort of this, but you cant see the inside, as im so tight i wondered if anyone had pick a decent bag or box from Wickes, screwfix or b and q, somewhere like that, it seems you get better value buying a diy one, but the compromise is its not specific for detailing.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

The best person from memory to ask about detailing bags is Chris green! I think he has most of them.lol


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I've tried the DIY tool box and tool tote route. While they can be a little cheaper, I have found that they are not always as practical. As it is the CYC bag is actually a tool tote, just in CYC colours. Dodo Juice sell the same bag in their colours, and hardware supplies company Sealey also sells the bag (but only a couple of quid cheaper than CYC) in their own colours.


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

I own both the CYC and Dodo Juice version of that bag - and they are brilliant. I use one (the Dodo) for my DA and all my polishes and compounds, and the other (the CYC) for all my washing equipment. Both bags are absolutely identical in terms of size, pockets etc.

Here's some more in-depth pics that might help you:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

If you are still not convinced this is the bag for you, then you might also want to look at the Dodo Juice Tooled-up Tote (also available in a version with a cover - called the Covered Up). It's a bog tool tote (big enough to old a Flex if anyone was wondering) with large pockets inside and out for bottles).


Detailing Kit Bag 1 by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Hope that helps.

Chris


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I use 2 of these for products....
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/stanley-fatmax-18-open-tote?da=1&TC=SRC-fatmax


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have a homebase close by... again the fat max and at £20 that B&Q were doing a couple of weeks back.

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/stanley-fatmax-18in-open-tote-bag-154165

argos as well at £20...

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1679832.htm

i keep meaning to stick my wheel woolies or my valet pro long reach in the saw pocket on mine.

Or B&Q do there own now...

http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-420-mm-230mm-tool-bag/257272_BQ.prd


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus, thats a lot of bags. Thanks guys. Awesome response again.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Love those doors mate are they oak ??

Btw clean up tgat bt socket it's letting the side down


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Love those doors mate are they oak ??
> 
> Btw clean up tgat bt socket it's letting the side down


Yep - they are oak - got them on offer in B&Q - probably the best home improvement I've ever made to the house.

Don't worry, that BT socket is actually an Ethernet port, and it's in my office rather than at home (the Dodo Maxed Up/CYC bag pics were taken at home, but the last few pics of the Dodo Tooled up Bag were taken at the office - that bag sits behind my desk with my gear for cleaning my car in the office car park after hours).


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Sort of on topic, what do you guys do with microfibres/drying/towels/etc? In the boot of the car I have a JCB equivalent of the Fat Maxes above for cleaning products/polishes/brushes but the microfibres always seem to end up in a mess in an Ikea bag :lol:. It'd be nice to have something for them to live in like a box with divisions or something.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You can get the clear or coloured plastic boxes with the lid catches in varying sizes.. i keep my fresh towels rolled up and in the asda shoe boxes or whatever they are the ones with the vent slits in them.

Think its this one that just pops shut but they have others with catches...

http://direct.asda.com/george/georg...storage-box-and-lid/001498623,default,pd.html


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Nothing fancy or complicated - I keep fresh cloths and towels in extra large Waitress ziplock plastic bags. Dirty cloths usually go into a carrier bag initially, then they go into a big tub I keep at home with all the dirty ones in. Once full, they go in the washing machine.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

You mentioned you keep your mf cloths separately. In that case I can highly recommend this bag. It has plenty of width to store lots of bottles inside, it's surprisingly roomy inside actually. It also has some outer compartments for storing anything that is somewhat flat, for example a collapsable grit guard or tools like small brushes, gloves etc. The only downside I can think of at the moment is that the bag has some limitations on the height of bottles it can carry. Most bottles fit. Almost all 500-750ml bottles fit, even some bigger like 1l. However, I know the Atomiza/Meguiar's 1l bottles are too high to fit if the bag is closed, as shown in the video below.

http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/detailers-kit-bag

(Not my video)


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I've got a big plastic box that I keep my cloths in, it's a bit big to be carting around though. A couple of smaller boxes would probably be the answer, though I'll probably end up keeping the big blue bag!


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the look of the auto finesse bag in the video.

I went to b an q last night to look at some of the bags, you just cant tell from pictures.

This looked pretty good, it has lots of decent size pockets inside and out and is huge so would fit everything in. It has ridged sides that open when unzipped too.
http://www.diy.com/departments/jcb-610-mm-1680-denier-fabric-tool-bag/258576_BQ.prd

This looked pretty good tool, has plenty of pockets and dividers inside but has no real pockets of use on the outside. It was the biggest one i considered though.
http://www.diy.com/departments/jcb-500-mm-1680-denier-fabric-tool-bag/258392_BQ.prd

This one looked good for the money too, lots of pockets inside and out and average tote size.
http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-420-mm-230mm-tool-bag/257272_BQ.prd

This one looked good, a large size tote but some of the outside pockets seemed a bit small for bottles.
http://www.diy.com/departments/jcb-500-mm-1680-denier-fabric-tool-bag/258489_BQ.prd

just my thoughts from looking at them in person last night.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheers Chris, now I know my next purchases!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If its just an old bag your after i will pack her things and send her up by train free of charge.


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

AllenF thanks for that but there's only room for one in my life.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

AllenF said:


> If its just an old bag your after i will pack her things and send her up by train free of charge.


How festive of you

Give an old bag a new home... :wave:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have this:

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...valeting-detailing-hold-all-by-autobrite.html

Whilst very sturdy and well made, has a plastic bottom and lots and lots and lots of pockets and compartments.

Mine is full to the brim and I can't possibly close it like in the pictures. so I have to lug it around all open.

I want one with a flap over the top.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

that's not a bag that's a way of life that thing

hmmm autobrite though.....just waiting for kimo73 to get aroused on a mark topic

Ive got a gtechniq bag big and small......not sure why I don't carry anything about to be honest...

well apart from wet wipes at my age


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> that's not a bag that's a way of life that thing
> 
> hmmm autobrite though.....just waiting for kimo73 to get aroused on a mark topic
> 
> ...


Own brand ? or johnsons?

I used to like the huggies ones


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

times are hard mate morrisons is a revelation to me

you've got some kite buying huggies !!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> times are hard mate morrisons is a revelation to me
> 
> you've got some kite buying huggies !!!


Thats my name :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

been there bought the fancy bags the tool bags the big wheeled cart and i always end up using a window cleaners sized bucket x2 as soon as you start pulling products out of the fancy bags you cant end up wishing you hadnt bothered...just get some of these plus there great as washing buckets

http://www.diy.com/departments/bq-roller-bucket/36428_BQ.prd


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

I made my own, does get a little heavy though to lug about but it fits in my boot


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

You'll strach that bloody table get it off


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So thats the air fresheners taken care of 

What about the rest????


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> You'll strach that bloody table get it off


You sound like my wife


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

You can get a decent bag in Scotland for 5p :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

saw these in local aldi yesterday

looked pretty decent and at the price a bargain

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/sunday-14-december/product-detail/ps/p/fishing-holdall-1/


----------

